# Pranks you've played, or had done to you



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

The "useless kitchen tools" thread seems to have spawned some posts of pranks people have played on others, or have had done to them...

Sending people to find a can of striped paint, left handed what-u-macallits, etc.

So far it's been a lot of fun, so I'd like to see it continued here. I'll start. 

When I was (a lot) younger, we used to outfit people with a bucket and a stick, and send them on snipe hunts, cautioning them to watch out for snow snakes. Remarkable how many would actually fall for that. :lol:


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Good idea Grace. (oops I just posted another prank before I read this).

The world is full of them.

One for young kids - when the icecream truck comes past (aka Mr Whipee etc), and the music is playing, you tell them its a sign that he has none left. Nasty.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

A plumber was working on the well system at camp. We sent a newbie after a left handed monkey wrench. We were surprised when she came back with one :lol: we had to get a left handed plumber!


----------



## kevin20422 (Dec 7, 2009)

I had a super ask me to go get a board stretcher once on a const. site.

Great topic


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

gotta love it.

Had a prank which was not real funny done to me once.....

Boyfriend was sleeping over once. Started coughing, spluttering, having a real fit. All of a sudden starts bleeding at the mouth, loads of it, all over the pillow. I freaked.

Then he sits up starts laughing. Blasted twit had pranked me and bitten on one of those fake blood capsules. Just for fun. A - hole.

He didn't stay b/f for much longer. Surprising, that.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Years ago we stated at a friend's parents cottage in Muskoka for a week. We had a nice week, saw a bunch of great places and just hung around the cottage and relaxed. We had no cable so tv was limited (we had rabbit ears) and a radio for music. It was in the fall so at night it did get quite cool so we had to put on the woodstove. Our friends were supposed to come up on the Saturday morning and they were going to help us close the cottage and just hang out with us. Friday evening we're sitting around reading and we hear some rustling and noises outside so my husband takes a look and turns around to me and says "there's a pumpkin out there" so I said "oh it's probably just Werner, Andrew says he always leaves something from his garden" to which my husband answeres " I don't thinks so, look" So I look and there is a pumpkin on the deck with "GET OUT" written on a note that was stuck into it with a knife. I let out a huge scream, ran and got the sweater I had just made, my purse and my knitting and we dashed from the house to the car. Next thing we know our friends are at the windows killing themselves laughing. They were hiding around the side of the cottage and apparently my scream was priceless! They decided to come a night early and "surprise" us... well what a surprise...lol! After that we all went back inside, played rummikub and got drunk!


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

Well this one was thoroughly evil of me. I served in the US military, and at one point was the Medical Department Head for a ship. We were deployed to the Persian Gulf, and that of course meant lots of shots, including Anthrax. Well, I had emptied a vial, and got a mischevious thought. I mixed up some normal saline and some flourescein stain, and put it in the vial, and set it on my desk. At this point you have to understand that flourescein stain is a very flourescent yellow. So, not too much time passes, and one of the crewmembers stops by to ask m something, and stops mid sentence with eyes big as quarters, and all the color leaving his face and says "Doc, Doc, why is the Anthrax glowing??!!" I didn't leave him on the hook for very long, but his reaction was truly priceless. I know, so wrong on so many levels, it's hard to know where to start.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

What a horrible prank! But I had to laugh because I think it's hillarious that in the face of danger you ran to get your knitting lol!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Well geez you can't leave your knitting in danger of pumpkin attacks. I mean, you've done your pattern, pearl one, stitch 2, pearl another...drop a stitch at every third row..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

I hate that sort of prank. Same b/f as before hid in my room, light off - I was having a shower. When I came back in the darkness he jumps up to startle the absolute you know what out of me. He calmly takes a picture of my terrified face. The picture is the only thing I kept - not him.

Cyberdoc - that's cutting it a liiiitle close to the line hey - you probabaly took 5 years off his life, poor devil /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif But yeah, priceless.


----------



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

a funny one happened to when i was begining to be part of the culinary club. When we were doing knife cuts for th culinary team, and i was working on julienne a carrot, and was having problems because the carrots kept bending. So one of the older guys tells me to put the planks into ice water and it would help me. not knowing they were playing a trick i come back like ten min later and its bowed like crazy.... good time


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

DC Sunshine said:


> Well geez you can't leave your knitting in danger of pumpkin attacks. I mean, you've done your pattern, pearl one, stitch 2, pearl another...drop a stitch at every third row..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif
> 
> I hate that sort of prank. Same b/f as before hid in my room, light off - I was having a shower. When I came back in the darkness he jumps up to startle the absolute you know what out of me. He calmly takes a picture of my terrified face. The picture is the only thing I kept - not him.
> 
> Cyberdoc - that's cutting it a liiiitle close to the line hey - you probabaly took 5 years off his life, poor devil /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif But yeah, priceless.


As I said, thoroughly evil of me. I think it was more like 7 to 10 years off his life. you could see his hair greying right in front of you. Blame my mother, I got my mischevious streak from her.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

One prep day in a Banquet kitchen I used to Sous for ...my fellow Sous Chef sent two cocky apprentices out to gather buckets of snow to make "Snowflake Soup" in the Steam kettle ... when the Chef walked in and saw these guys in action with the buckets of snow  and asked them what the h..ll are you doing?  " Chef we're making Snowflake Soup"      well the s...t hit the fan!  lol   ahhhh memories 
and then there was the one time we sent an another cocky apprentice across the street to another upscale place to ask if we could borrow their "Lobster Gun"      lol.....


it never ends


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

gypsy2727 said:


> One prep day in a Banquet kitchen I used to Sous for ...my fellow Sous Chef sent two cocky apprentices out to gather buckets of snow to make "Snowflake Soup" in the Steam kettle ... when the Chef walked in and saw these guys in action with the buckets of snow and asked them what the h..ll are you doing? " Chef we're making Snowflake Soup" well the s...t hit the fan! lol ahhhh memories
> and then there was the one time we sent an another cocky apprentice across the street to another upscale place to ask if we could borrow their "Lobster Gun" lol.....
> 
> it never ends


That is too funny. We used to send wee sailorsto the Bosun for 100 feet of shoreline.


----------



## kristen22 (Feb 18, 2010)

this person kept asking   for stuff and he asked  for water and i told him we were out lol  how can u be out of water


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

As an adaptation to a hard hat area prank is you take a styrofoam cup and put lard or butter around the rim liberally.  carefully sneak up on poor unsuspecting person and place on top of toque lard rimmed side down. The higher the rank, the more funny it is. Bonus for multiples.  I had a consultant on lease in the oil patch back in the early nineties with about eight cups sticking to his hard hat. People were rolling around the lease because this guy was as serious as a heart attack and to see him with cups sticking all over and with his attitude was almost unbearable...
...My stomach still aches thinking about it.


----------



## kristen22 (Feb 18, 2010)

i was in the dish tank and we were realy loded up  so i asked one of the outher student s how is learnying manigmet and he said i dont do dishes  so i told him to get smothing out of the walkin and i locked  him in  arint i nice


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

My chef used my can opener today, the general use one for the kitchen is crap. He noticed and mentioned to me that my can opener can open either way you turn the knob. I quickly responded with "So my can opener is bi? Right on!" "No seriously it...[wait a second to process]...shaddap"


----------



## kristopher (Feb 18, 2010)

Sometimes my teacher likes to keep things in her pockets like mashed potatoes, fish heads and spaghetti. When someone asks her for keys she says they are in her pocket and to go ahead and grab them out.


----------



## chefbcr (May 11, 2010)

We used to send new cooks down to the basement (engineering) for buckets of steam for the steam table. Engineer was in on it and would blow off the boiler at a bucket and tell them to take it up. By the time they got back to the kitchen the steam dissipated and we'd yell at them for not being fast enough and send them back down.

My first job was as a marquee change at a movie theatre and the assistant manager wrote up a title that was too long for the marquee. When asked how I was to fit it all on, he sent me to a theatre 3 blocks away to pick up the marquee stretcher...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

One of my favorites is to take a hunk of puff margerine, shape it like a cutlet, bread it, and give it to a noobie to fry up for my lunch with special instructions not to scorch or burn it..........


----------



## agchief (May 30, 2010)

A friend from the Coast Guard told a Seaman to go get a bucket of steam...the would be "victim" was smart enough to come back with a bucket of dry ice.

Back in my active duty days, we asked newbies to go water the "compass rose", or get a hook and lean off the rail and wait for the "mail buoy"


----------

